# 

## [email protected]

Elektronarzędzia firmy Einhell, posiadam ich (lub aż) 7 sztuk:

1. wyrzynarka - BPS600E 600W (żółta, seria bavaria),
2. pilarka - BHS55 1200W (żółta, seria bavaria),
3. wkrętarka - BAS14,4-2A (żółta, seria bavaria),
4. kątówka mała - BWS960 960W (żółta, seria bavaria),
5. kątówka duża - BWS230 2000W (żółta, seria bavaria),
6. wiertarka udarowa - BSM 710 710W (żółta, seria bavaria),
7. szlifierka oscylacyjna - BOS280 280W (pomarańczowa, seria bavaria).

Kątówka duża zepsuła się w pierwszym dniu jej używania, tzn. włącznik zaciął się w pozycji "włączony".
Szlifierka oscylacyjna zepsuła się po 4 dniach używania, tzn. włącznik zaciął się w pozycji "włączony".
Wiertarka zepsuła się po roku, tzn. po włączeniu raz się kręci a raz nie.

Szlifierka oscylacyjna zepsuła się 6 sierpnia, a wiertarka 7 sierpnia - bardzo śmieszne,   :Lol:  .
3 narzędzia na 7 i wszystkie problem z włącznikiem - bardzo ciekawe,   :Confused:  .

Narzędzi używam na budowie prywatnie, nie pracują na co dzień tylko jak coś dłubie. Spotkałem się z opiniami, że pilarki i kątówki mają przyzwoite, a i tak mnie spotkała awaria kątówki. Muszę przyznać, że te narzędzia nie nadają się na budowę i proszę mi nie pisać czego spodziewałeś się po chińszczyźnie, bo w tej cenie to wszystko jest tam składane. Więc przestrzegam przed firmą Einhell, a przynajmniej jej serią bavaria, straszne buble. Nawet wiertarka Toya mi dłużej wytrzymała nim padła. 

Dodatkowo proszę mi nie prawić morałów na temat tej firmy, a jedynie zamieszczać treściwe posty, które mogą się przydać innym poszukującym opinii o elektronarzędziach tej firmy. Nie chciałbym też zamieszczania postów w stylu "... a ja mam i jestem zadowolony ...", jak już coś to proszę wskazać konkretny model i jaki czas jest w użyciu lub częstotliwość użytkowania. Proszę także nie zamieszczać opinii o innych markach, chciałbym żeby ten topik był tylko o firmie Einhell, czyli krótko zwięźle i na temat.

----------


## wiaterwiater

A proszę bardzo.  Wiertarka udarowa Einhell BT-ID 1000. Jedyne 100 złociszy. Była potrzebna do kołkowania styropianu na suporeksie. I tylko to miała wytrzymać w zasadzie. Jakieś 1600 kołków. Otworów znaczy się. I wytrzymała. Z tym tylko, że w połowie kołkowania przestał odbijać włącznik. Trzeba go cofać używając siły, więc dwie rączki niezbędne. Poza tym prawie ideał. Prawie, bo po przeleżeniu na półce 2 miesięcy, została użyta jako mieszalnik do rozrobienia 2 kg gipsu. I tutaj pojawił się problem, ponieważ mimo, iż przełącznik chodzi w obie strony i nawet wydaje się, że coś przełącza, to wiertarka działa tylko w trybie udar. No, ale po 1600 kołeczkach miała prawo  przyzwyczaić się do udaru.   :Lol:

----------


## bogus33

witam!

niestety dokładnie modelu nie podam ale:

szlifierka kontowa 125 tarcza spaliła się w 9 roku używania (sporadycznie) 
młot udarowy bavaria kupiony rok temu- już trzeci (wymiana gwarancyjna)
teraz kupuję nutuul czy jakoś tak z liroja bo na gwarancji wymieniają od ręki na nowy a nie trzeba czekać 2 tygodnie na nowy...
pozdrawiam

----------


## p1oterek

Witam,
Wkrętarka akumulatorowa LE-AS 18-2A działa bez problemu od dwóch lat, lecz drugi raz bym tego modelu nie kupił ze względu na stosunkowo długi czas ładowania aku - około 4-5h

Pozdro

----------


## Zbyszek 1'

Ja kupiłem młot udarowy niebieski i działa bez zarzutu - a trzeba przyznać że się ciężko napracował.
Einhella miałem też agregat prądotwórczy i niestety padł - ale przynajmniej mają dobrze działające reklamacje, nie płaci się za transport a w przypadku innych chinoli to już nie jest tak kolorowo. Agregat dostałem nowy ale ten drugi niewiele popracował bo spodobał się złodziejom. Także jak za tą kasę to wydaje mi się że warto. Wiadomo że to sprzęt wysokiej klasy nie jest, ale coś za coś.

----------


## edde

jedyna rzecz tej marki jaką mam to wciągarka , nie pamiętam symbolu ale z tych większych , użyta raz a dobrze, do całodziennego wciągania wiaderek z betonem na wieńce, nieciężko ale długotrwale, no i tego dnia nie wytrzymała, zatarła się czy przypaliła, nie wiem, stracił moc i wiaderka musiały wchodzić po schodach (niestety nie chciały same  :sad:  ), sprzęt wymieniony na nowy ( w makro) ale po 2-3 tyg. i ten nowy leży w pudełku na razie nie używany
i na tym raczej zakończę przygody z tą firmą

----------


## Martinezio

Ja używam obecnie z tej firmy wkrętarki niebieskiej. W zasadzie bez zarzutu - działa, jak potrzeba. Trochę ostatnio ładowarka zaczęła zapachy puszczać i będę musiał się jej przyjrzeć, czy aby nie skorzystać z gwarancji...
Samo narzędzie działa wyśmienicie. Wcześniej używałem takiej czerwonej z pewnego hpermarketu budowlanego na P  :wink:  Nie wytrzymał transformator ładowarki, lub sama ładowarka, a brak prądu w bakterii = niezdatność do użytkowania  :Mad: 
W przyrządzie Einhell-a mam przynajmniej zapasowy aku  :smile: 

Nie wiem tylko, jak długo urządzenie pożyje, bo właśnie skończyłem przykręcać płyty  :wink:

----------


## edde

> ....
> W przyrządzie Einhell-a mam przynajmniej zapasowy aku 
> 
> .......


parafrazując:
W przyrządzie niebieskiego Boscha mam przynajmniej pięć zapasowych akumulatorów  :Lol:   i kupę elektronarzędzi do nich   :big grin:

----------


## andriej

Mam szlifierkę żółtą 125 (chyba Bavaria) od ok 2 lat, kosztowało coś koło 70zł. Uzywam sporadycznie jest OK. 
Piła tarczowa niebieska ok 180 zł, używam od roku jest OK. 
Wiertarko-wkrętarka aku. zółta Bavaria 140 zł używam od 2 miesięcy sporadycznie - ma lekko skrzywiony wałek (wkrętem/wiertłem buja na boki). Od nowosci tego nie było.. - nie jest OK  :wink:

----------


## brachol

wyciagarke BT-EH 500  kupilem 2 lata temu wciagnela w roznych miejscach jakies 10 m3 betonu w wiaderkach (jakies 100 kg na raz) Najwiecej w jeden dzien jakies 3 m3. Poza tym wciagalem nia bloczki silki na pietro jakies 20 palet, 50 rolek papy, oraz krokwie podczas montazu dachu. Podczas tych prac raz tylko zadzialal wylacznik termiczny bo silnik sie zagrzal a tak to dziala bez zarzutu

----------


## tacim

Cały sprzęt mam Einhela od pompy przez mółot, pilarkę szlifierke itd na razie wsio działa ma wytrzymać budowę a 2 lata gwarancji kurier gratis myślę, że warto.

----------


## Radiowiec

A ja się już kiedyś przekonałem, że na elektronarzędziach nie warto oszczędzać. Miałem kiedyś wkrętarkę Einhell, po roku użytkowania (bardzo sporadycznego) nie była w stanie wkręcić nawet wkrętu w gipsokarton - za słaba bateria. 

Gdy zaczęliśmy budowę, zainwestowałem we wiertarko-wkrętarke akumulatorową z udarem MAKITy - rewelacja. Jeszcze żaden sprzęt nie dostał u mnie tak w kość, a czasami wykonuje naprawdę ciężkie prace. To jest sprzęt nie do zdarcia. Dałem za nią 1100 złotych, ale jak sobie policzyłem, ile razy w tym czasie (dwa lata) musiałbym kupić nowe sprzęty tego Einhella, to wychodzi na to samo. Nie licząc nerwów oczywiście.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Daga&Adam

> [...]
> 3. wkrętarka - BAS14,4-2A (żółta, seria bavaria),


Mam dokladnie ta sama. Kupilem, na zabudowe poddasza. W drugim dniu spadla mi z drabinki (1,5m) tak pechowo, ze prosto na wkretak no i zrujnowalo calkowicie jej srodek - tj. urwaly sie wszystkie mocowania silnika do obudowy - sa niestety ze slabego i cienkiego plastiku. Ale poradzilem sobie - 3h roboty i wszystkie mocowania posklejalem spowrotem do kupy "kropelka", potem powklejalem (dosc goraca lutownica) w miejsca laczenia kawalki spinaczy (sa sztywne :smile: , a na koniec calosc wysmarowalem obficie poxipolem, szybko zamknalem na wieki wiekow i skrecilem  :smile:  Od tej pory zrobilem cale poddasze (ok 1000 wkretow do drewna) i chodzi bez zarzutu. Chyba tylko zaczyna wyrabiac sie mechanizm sprzegla - przeskakuje jakos dziwnie przy ustawieniu duzej sily (na skali 15-17) ale w niczym mi to nie przeszkadza. Mysle, ze jeszcze sporo wytrzyma. Spadla mi kilka razy na beton (tym razem szczesliwie gdzies na bok)  i nic ja nie ruszylo  :Smile: 

Oprocz tego mam jeszcze mlot udarowy - niebieski, model cos BH-900 czy jakos podobnie (placilem rok temu ok 350 pln). Sprzedawca mowil jak kupowalem, ze to nowa seria, bardziej "profesjonalna". Przezyla cala budowe, uzywana zarowno do wiercenia w bardzo twardym betonie (dobre kilkaset dziur) jak i do np. kucia (i to naprawde mocno zarzynana w stosunku do jej sily - skuwalem po ~15cm balkonow z kazdej strony - troche to trwalo bo to tylko 3-4J ale po 5-6h robota byla zrobiona, a na wiertarce nie zrobilo to wrazenia). Takze do mieszania, kucia bruzd w betonie i porothermie. Poki co wymienilem tylko szczotki i zlamany kabel.

Aha! Mam tez katowke. Tez niebieska, na tarcze 125mm. Nie pamietam modelu  :sad:  Kosztowala ok 150 pln. Rowniez przezyla calutka budowe - podcinanie i szlifowanie betonow, stali, obcinanie profili, ciecie drewna. Chodzi jak brzytwa, wyglada jak nowa, zadnych luzow etc - wyglada na solidny sprzet (duzo solidniejszy od np. tej zoltej wkretarki, ktora wyglada jak zabaweczka  :smile: 

Takze ja ze swojej strony w sumie polecam. Tylko chyba warto wydac troche wiecej na wyzsze modele, szczegolnie niebieska seria wyglada naprawde porzadnie  :smile: 
pozdr.

----------


## boszax

Spalił mi się silnik w pilarce stołowej Einhela i niestety ale do serwisu nie można ani się dodzwonić, ani na malie nie odpowiadają. Ja już nic więcej z tego badziewia nie kupię.

----------


## robdk

Witam
Mam kątówkę żółtą 115 od 4 lat. Używana conajmniej średnio ciężko a czasami bardzo ciężko. Cięty gres, stal, szlifowanie. Roboty raczej amatorskie, ale wszystkie płytki do kibelka (mały ale co druga płytka do docięcia bo dużo do docinania) i gres na ganek też sporo docinania. Ponadto buduję różne konstrukcje stalowe gdzie cięcia i szlifowania jest masę. 
Uszkodzenia:
Zużyte łożysko w główce - wymienione
Zużyte szczotki - wymienione  
Wyłaczający się przycisk włącznika od wibracji - przytrzymuję sobie w czasie pracy.
Ogólnie OK i jak się spali to kupię drugą - stosunek cena jakość jest raczej dobra.

----------


## Świerzak

mam młot bavaria 1500... wyburzyłem nim dwa kominy, przekuwałem przez fundament... biorąc pod uwagę że została kupiona za równowartość 4-5 dni narzedzi profesjonalnych lecz wypożyczonych uważam  że warto było kupić.
Oczywiście nie można przesadzać np. przy kuciu aby nie używać młota do podważania np. cegieł lub innego materiału kutego- breszka pod ręką  :smile:

----------


## arro77

używam od roku młotowiertarkę tej firmy,wiercę czasami w żelbecie i jak na razie ok.dałem za nią 220 zł.

----------


## jacekot

aby nie zapeszyć ,ale ja jestem zadowolny z tej firmy
mam wiertarke (czerwona) oraz wkretarke (czerwona) - przeżyły cała budowę i jeszcze służa bardzo przyzwoicie , oczywięcie noszą ślady zużycia ale ciężko aby tego nie miały , wiertarką to kleje i gipsy mieszałem . Wketarka to chyba ze 3 tyś wkretów wkeciła przy montażu poddasza o "pchełkach" niewspomne

Mam jeszcze pilarę (szara) ale też smiga bez zarzutu , cieła deski pobudowlane oraz steple , tarcza już prawie czarna , a pilarka jak na razie smiga dalej

Myśle ze relacja ceny do jakości w tym przypadku jest bardzo dobra i to jest jeden z głównych atutów .

A dwa lata gwrancji door to door to też jakiś atut.

Własnie staje przed kolejnymi zakupa sprzetu i myśle ze też będzie to Einhel

----------


## TomekLee

Witam.
Miałem kątówkę serii bavaria zakończyła żywot po około 2 latach.Obecnie używam GLOBAL ws-pg 125 i jak na razie jestem z niej zadowolony (1.5 roku).Mam też spawarkę tej firmy (około 3 lat) działa bez zarzutu, jedyny minus a może i plus jest taki ,że przy dłuższym spawaniu wyłącza się i trzeba chwilę poczekać aż ostygnie ale da się z tym żyć .Prowadzę gosp. rolne więc czasami sprzęt jest używany dość intensywnie.Posiadam także inny sprzęt tej firmy młot udarowy,wkrętarka serii bavaria rzadziej używany .
Chcę kupić dużą kątówkę tej firmy  ale jest kilka modelów do wyboru .Będę wdzięczny za porady kolegów jaki sprzęcik wybrać .Z góry dziękuję.

----------


## piwopijca

Ja mam z Einhella:
EINHELL Szlifierka katowa BAG 125
WKRETARKA - WIERTARKA EINHELL BT-CD 18 LCD
WYRZYNARKA 750W EINHELL RT-JS 85
PILA STOLOWA - KRAJZEGA - EINHELL BT-TS 1500U

Jesli chodzi o szlifierke katowa 230 to warto siegnac po RT-AG 230 -jest podobno niezla, no ale cena juz nie jest marketowa.

Staralem sie zasiegnac opinii o roznych sprzetach i dlatego wybralem powyzsze. Pytalem w serwisie ktore najczesciej do nich trafiaja ze zwrotow a ktorych jest najmniej, troche w necie itp. i wyszedl taki zestawik. Wkretarka ma szybka ladowarke i jako wiertarka juz pracowal u mnie przy zawieszaniu oswietlenia na suficie, krajzega tnei panele dosyc twarde i listwy przypodlogowe wraz z wyrzynarka, katowka za bardzo sie nie napracowala, dopiero pare razy uzyta.

Pzdr.

----------


## mostowiak

Szlifierka katowa zołta mala zmeczyla sie po wykonaniu 27metrow.sprzeseł kutych sluzyla do szlifowania polaczen spawanych.kupilem makite chodzi do tej pory

----------


## plamiak

Ja też mam młot BBH 1500 - od pół roku - tzn. od stanu surowego. Wykonałem nim większość otworów w dwóch domach i wszystkie przebicia, skuwania stropów i fundamentów.
Zalety:
- duża moc - na budowie nie potrzeba niczego mocniejszego
Wady:
- ciężki - wiercenia nad głową dają popalić,
- łatwo przypadkowo nacisnąć włącznik,
- uwaga na wlot powietrza od spodu - po wyłączeniu nie można od razu odłożyć
Poza tym tak jak każdy sprzęt z udarem: nie można na siłę pchać w materiał i bardzo dużo zależy od wierteł i osprzętu. Wiertła dołączone do zestawu padły po 50 otworach, przecinak stępił się po miesiącu. Uszkodzenia: oberwana wtyczka.

----------


## gunarb

ja mam
Wiertarkę - BSM 650 E

Młot udarowy BRH 1500 Bavaria

Wiertarkę użytkuję 3 lata i w użytku domowym działa bez zarzuty ( z racji tego że ma regulacje obrotów też nią całe poddasze kręciłem)

Młot udarowy mam 0,5 roku i już  nieźle dostał w kość  póki co działa bez zarzutu 

Ja z Einhella jestem zadowolony tym bardziej jeżeli chodzi o zestawienie jakość/ cena.

----------


## dragon2006

Witam
Ja używam już dwa lata kątówke dużą - BWS230 2000W,kapitalna maszyna,
pracuje u mnie w ekstremalnych warunkach ,głównie w pyle,poza zacinajcym się włącznikiem,niebyło z nią żadnych problemów,polecam!

----------


## [email protected]

Ostatnio padła kątówka mała - BWS960 960W (żółta, seria bavaria), po niecałych 2-ch latach przestał działać mechanizm blokady tarczy. Oddana do serwisu, zwrot gotówki i całe szczęście. Wcześniej padła wiertarka, którą wymienili mi na nową i udało mi się ją oddać (zwrot gotówki).

Jedyny PLUS dla tej firmy to, że reklamacje są rozpatrywane "bardzo fajnie jak dla mnie".

Ostatnio zmieniłem strategię i sprzęt, który najczęściej używam, jak np. mała wiertarka czy mała szlifierka postanowiłem zainwestować w coś lepszego.

BYŁA: wiertarka Einhell BSM 710 710W
JEST: wiertarka Makita HP1631K 710W

BYŁA: szlifierka Einhell BWS960 960W
JEST: szlifierka Makita GA5030 125MM 720W

----------


## bst

..nie ma sie co oszukiwac, jak narzedzie kosztuje 30 zl, a narzedzie klasy profi 600 to nie ma sily aby jakosc byla porownywalna.
Osoby ktore sobie chwala tego typu narzedzia to albo maja duze szczescie, albo po prostu narzedzie nie pracuje intensywnie.
1600 otworow w suporeksie to mozna wywiercic bez udaru 'patykiem'. 
Chcial bym zobaczyc jak sobie poradzi np. pilarka tej firmy przy cięciu dech 1 i 1/2 cala wzdłuż, na łaty. Deski długie na 3-4 m. 
Albo ile wytrzyma szlifierka przy bruzdowaniu w silikatach.

----------


## piwopijca

Nie wiem czy wiesz, ale mowa w wiekszosci przypadkow o narzedziach tzw. domowego uzytku a nie serii profesjonalnych
Sporo mozna zrobic narzedziami "domowymi" jesli sa odpowiednia uzywane i utrzymane, zakladamz e ktos nie ma wyjatkowego pecha i nie kupi "gumowego" mlotka do przybijania gwozdzi.

Pzdr.

----------


## shinto

Witam.Postanowiłem i ja napisać parę słów jako że też użytkuję narzędzia firmy Einhell.Dodam,że użytkuję je profesjonalnie..Wybór padł przypadkowo.Jeżeli ktoś bardzo się stara to i kij popsuje a miałem pecha trafić na takich właśnie pracowników.Wtedy trzeba szybko uzupełniać braki sprzętowe,a akurat w sklepie obok budowy był tylko Einhell Bavaria.Kupiłem parę narzędzi,nie spodziewając się po nich nic szczególnego.Byleby wytrzymały 3 dni do końca tygodnia.Efekt przeszedł moje oczekiwania.Po kilku latach pracuje ich większość.Padła szlifierka kątowa (o to nie mam żalu do firmy,nie wytrzymała wodnej kąpieli z przeciętej rury której tam miało nie być).Padła wkrętarka,efekt upadku z dachu..Piła żałosna,fakt,z tego względu nie  używam,natomiast piła spalinowa rewelacja.Mimo że też ma minusy np.smarowanie łańcucha to za takie pieniądze jest niemal 8-ym cudem świata.Z tym,że pamiętam o tym że nie są to narzędzia klasy profesjonalnej i przeciążać ich nie wolno..A dla porównania?Szlifierka kątowa Bosch z profesjonalnej serii..po miesiącu użytkowania spalił się wirnik.Diagnoza serwisu sprzęt użytkowany niezgodnie z przeznaczeniem,brak podstaw do uznania naprawy jako gwarancyjną..brak części do wykonania naprawy odpłatnie..Szlifierka przecięła 20(sic!) prętów zbrojeniowych fi 14..Pilarka poprzeczna Makita..zdarty tryb główny na wirniku.Piła spalinowa Stihl,notorycznie zacierający się silnik..Wkrętarka Makita,ciągle rozsypujące się akumulatory.Dla osłody..brak podstaw do wymiany lub naprawy gwarancyjnej..Nie wiem czy trzeba coś dodawać..

----------


## homecactus

ja mam frezarkę einhell. Spalił się wirnik przy prostych drobnych pracach.

----------


## shinto

Różne opinie..Jedni chwalą,drudzy ganią..Powiedzmy sobie szczerze.Jeśli ktoś spodziewa się cudów po narzędziu amatorskim,za 200 czy 300 zł na pewno się zawiedzie.Prawa ekonomii są nieubłagane.Jest jakiś powód dla którego istnieje podział na narzędzia amatorskie i profesjonalne.Cena to tylko jeden wyznacznik,a drugi jakość wykonania i zastosowane materiały.W narzędziach segmentu low tech trudno się spodziewać kosmicznych technologii,jak i tego że te kosmiczne technologie będą kosztowały grosze.Trzeba cieszyć się że takie firmy i produkty istnieją bo jednak bardzo ułatwiają pracę.Pamiętam początki swojej działalności gdzie nie było konkretnych narzędzi albo kosztowały krocie,a wypożyczenie z reguły kończyło się żle dla wypożyczającego.Czasy gdy np.pan Miecio informował że narzędzie owszem jest,ale trzeba zapłacić kaucję,rzekomo zwrotną..w wysokości 1,5 ceny nowego.Potem ze skrzyni wyciągał jakiegoś zdezelowanego grata informując"do jutra 8 rano musi wrócić",a rankiem przez godzinę lub dłużej słuchał zgrzytów i pisków zmęczonego metalu ze zbolałą miną informując klienta że wczoraj ten tryb tak nie zgrzytał i ponieważ zepsułeś mu pierwszorzędne narzędzie połowa twojej kaucji zostaje na poczet naprawy..bo "gdzie ja,panie,teraz ten tryb dostanę.."A potem następnemu naiwnemu sprzedawał taką samą bajeczkę,i interes kwitł.Dziś czasem lepiej pójść kupić narzędzie,nawet byle jakiej klasy niż mieć do czynienia z takimi ludźmi.

----------


## zagorski-tomasz

Einhell to jednorazówki

----------


## Super*

einhel to najwieksz smiec jaki sie produkuje , jak ktos montuje 5 kolkow rocznie to se moze to kupic . Jak bym na budowe przyszedl z Einchelem to by mnie zabili smiechem . Ja to sie wstydze w sklepie kolo tego stac ( bo pomysla ze rozwazam kupno tej kupy ) . Brak mi slow na opisanie tej marki .

----------


## aiki

A o jakim einhel (kolor) się tak rozpisujecie?
Bo mi się wydaje, że to bardziej o dbałość o narzędzia chodzi.
Użytkuję amatorsko - czerwony jest ok.
- szlifierka żelazko - cały płot dwa razy plus kilka samochodów
- wkrętarka li-ion cały dach skręcony i inne rzeczy 
Niebieski trochę gorzej ale też daje radę : 
-piła lisica (cięła pustaki na cały dom i jest ok
-strug obrobił całą nadbitke na dwa domy i wystarczy dbać aby noże były ostre.

Wiem, że jak sie zarabia tymi narzędziami to wymaga się więcej ale amatorsko i dbając jest ok.

----------


## Olleo

Szkoda, że nie trafiłem na ten wątek wcześniej, bo kupiłem pod koniec zeszłego roku wyrzynarkę Einhell TH-JS 85. O Einhellu słyszałem trochę dobrego - że lepsze od marketówek, porównywalne z zielonym Boschem i posłużyc powinien długo. Na oko i dłoń sprzęt wykonany solidnie i dokładnie, a ciął (a właściwie wciąż tnie) rewelacyjnie - zdążyłem ułożyć jakies niecałe 80m2 kiedy wyleciała podkładka zabezpieczająca:

Zastanawiałem się (szukałem, naprawdę), z której części wyrzynarki to odpadło, ale nie znalazłem. Następnie wypadła stalowa kulka i sprężynka... i przestała działać regulacja skoku brzeszczota. 

W tej chwili wyrzynarka jest w Praktikerze na reklamacji od tygodnia.

----------


## MrCake

Ja używam szlifierki Einhella, takiej jak ta:

MODEROWANO

Według mnie to bardzo dobra firma. Mam też wiertarkę z tej serii i działa bez zarzutu już prawie 2 lata.

----------


## Olleo

zapomnialem uzupelnic wpis. Wyrzynarka wrocila z serwisu z naprawionym przelacznikiem, za to uchwyt (wrzeciono?) brzeszczotu latal jak zyd po pustym sklepie - przy cieciu panela brzeszczot szarpal i wrecz wypadal z kolka prowadzacego. Pare tygodni szarpalem sie ze sklepem (nie chcieli uznac reklamacji) i w koncu zwrocili kase.

----------


## RokRok

Na pewno lepsze niż te wkrętareczki - zabaweczki ze szwedzkiego sklepu na "i"

----------

